# Hi! Today is the day



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

I weighed in a the doc office at :Bawling: 210 today. The heaviest I have ever been in my life. Even less when I was pregnant full term. 
I won't weight for a while I don't think. Until I can feel my clothes loosening up on me. Don't shun me, but I am trying phentermine from the doctor. I get so hungry at night.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I will be praying for you. This battle with weight is a terrible, consuming thing sometimes. When we are trying our hardest is when we get the hungriest. You can do it, though. Hang in there and keep your chin up.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

This morning I have lost 7#!!!!! Whew hew!!
Check in next Monday!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Good job! Keep up the good work. :clap:


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

buckshotboers said:


> I weighed in a the doc office at :Bawling: 210 today. The heaviest I have ever been in my life. Even less when I was pregnant full term.
> I won't weight for a while I don't think. Until I can feel my clothes loosening up on me. Don't shun me, but I am trying phentermine from the doctor. I get so hungry at night.


Sometimes I can't believe I let myself go like this. I'm also at a higher weight than I was pregnant. :Bawling: The worst part is when people ask you when your "due"! :doh: You would think people would know better! :frypan: 

I don't blame you for wanting to try meds. Hunger can be overwhelming at times. You might try Adkins. That is what I'm doing right now. I have lost 13 pounds in 3 weeks and I'm NEVER hungry. I love this diet! :bouncy: When I get the munchies I drink some water. (Sometimes your body confuses thirst with hunger.) Then If I still need to crunch something its pork rinds. Yum! 
Do some googling and check out Adkins.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

I can't go without tortillas....I tried the carb thing, and I didn't like it...I am drinking a ton of water. 
Thanks and good luck!!


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

The main reason I'm on Adkins is because I can't do low-fat. After a few days my body rebels and I go insane. I'm not exagerating here. Its a brain chemistry thing I guess. A week on low fat diet and I'm having Homicidal thoughts. I get hysterical and go on crying jags pacing back and forth.

NOT a good thing. As long as I get enough fat in my diet I'm a happy camper. 

I assume the same thing could happen to people on low carb diets if the body chemistry is opposite of mine. 

Whatever works for you!!!


----------

